# 9.5 Evinrude for sale



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Older short shaft tiller. I bought this motor earlier this year for my boat without realizing that I need a long shaft motor. It seems to run fine in a barrel. $300 located in Marion. 740 361 5163












































Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sold.......

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

